# وحدة معالجة حرارية



## ENG DEAA (25 نوفمبر 2011)

عندى وحدة معالجة حرارية فرن وزيت تبريد وتنك عايز ابيعه مطلوب 10000 جنيه


----------



## mahmoud1974 (4 فبراير 2012)

ممكن بينات عن ابعاد الوحدة . وهل هناك جهاز لضبط فترة التثبيت


----------



## ENG DEAA (3 أبريل 2012)

الوحدة من الخارج 1*1*1 متر من الداخل 66*50*40 سم


----------

